# Who is taking progesterone suppositories? (possible TMI)



## OHaiMommy

I've had 3 MCs and am 5w preg again, and doc put me on progesterone suppositories. I have to take them twice a day.

Anyone else doing this? 

Sometimes I wonder if I get them in far enough. I just push it in until it disappears up there. :laugh2:


----------



## TTC Again

Right now I'm using progesterone cream (Crinone), but my insurance wouldn't cover it, so my doctor switched the prescription to the suppositories which I'll start once I finish the Crinone I have (and paid a boatload for). I was told to insert it at night and then lay down and go to bed to make sure it "stays in."


----------



## Audraia

I'm doing the cream like TTC Again. So no experience with them :)


----------



## Little_Nugget

Yep me. They're gross. They smell funny and leave wax in your Knicks knacks! 

I'm on cyclogest (lol my predictive text changed that to cucumbers *giggles*) the 200mg ones twice a day. Did my first last night before bed and tmi but just popped it in, pushed it up as far as I could (so embarrassing sorry) then umm did my pelvic floor clench and it sucked up a bit more. *dies laughing* Try that


----------



## mami2karina

I was on Prometrium until 13 weeks with this pregnancy and my OB said just to stick in far enough that it doesn't fall out but not all the up to your cervix. I did mine at bedtime and had some discharge from it. Don't be surprised if you get a yeast infection after you stop taking them. That was an unexpected side effect for me that took 3 weeks to get rid of :wacko:


----------



## Emily7287

I'm not taking progesterone suppositories, but I have a question about them... I mmc at 6 weeks (gest sac, yolk sac, but no fetal pole) last time. Before it was diagnosed a mmc, my doctor said my progesterone levels were extremely low. They were going to put me on suppositories until it was discovered that I was going to mc. 

I am going to a new doctor today, would it be ridiculous to ask to be put on progesterone??


----------



## TTC Again

Emily, after my second miscarriage my OB said, when I got pregnant again, it couldn't hurt to put me on progesterone just in case it makes a difference. I say, there is no harm in going on it, so you should ask for it if there is a fear of another miscarriage.

My OB told me that it is still not clear whether low progesterone causes MC or whether impeding MC causes low progesterone levels. Still, I'd take all the help I can get, right?


----------



## mpepe32

Hi, I am reluctantly posting here. I just got a bfp on friday with blood test confirmed today. I had 2 early mc's last year. I started to spot on Sunday for a bit and my progesterone was 14, low. So today I have started the crinone. I hope it works. I just had more bloodwork today to check my hcg levels and I'm praying that they are rising. I had no quams about asking for it.


----------



## peanutbear

Didn't want to r+r. I am on the pills and am glad not to have suppositories. I would probably question myself just like you are.


----------



## TTC Again

Anyone else scared to stop the suppositories? My RE told me to finish this week and at 8 weeks start reducing to every other day for a week and then stop all together. So she wants me to come off of them totally at 9 weeks. Does this sound early? I'm so scared of spotting or worse losing the pregnancy when I stop taking them.


----------



## peanutbear

That does seem early to me. Granted I'm on the pills- not sure of the difference- my doc wants to take me off at 14 weeks. Maybe suppositories are different.


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hello. I too am taking Crinone, but only once a day. All the other girls have probably answered all your questions... I will say, it has not been a fun experience with this stuff.... And I will tell you that the added progesterone may make your pregnancy symptoms a lot worse... I will be very glad when I'm off of it in a couple of weeks. It balls up by the next morning and comes out in globs... Pretty gross, and not good for setting the "mood" with the DH if you know what I mean.... Also, sometimes you may feel a GUSH of watery stuff come out (usually in the morning after you've been up a bit), and it's scary because it's SO much... I called my doctor worried it was amniotic fluid and he said it's just the Crinone melting. Good luck and congrats on your pregnancy.


----------



## MRS_HJO

TTC Again said:


> Anyone else scared to stop the suppositories? My RE told me to finish this week and at 8 weeks start reducing to every other day for a week and then stop all together. So she wants me to come off of them totally at 9 weeks. Does this sound early? I'm so scared of spotting or worse losing the pregnancy when I stop taking them.


I think that seems a little early. My doctor said 12 weeks... Basically until the end of the first tri. I would be scared to stop before then.


----------



## Sarah_G

HI, I am also doing suppositories 2x a day. Sounds like you are doing it right...I usually put the morning one in and then hit snooze on the alarm (a few times :winkwink: ) just to make sure I am laying down long enough for it to absorb. Hope this helps, I also wear a pad, cause the leakage is pretty intense (sorry if tmi)

Sticky beans all around!


----------



## beadyeyes

I'm doing them too after IVF (because your body doesn't work the same after IVF). I will be stopping at 8 weeks. I do them rectally as that's what the fertility clinic told me to do - much less messy! In fact, no mess at all!


----------



## TTC Again

Rectally, really? that's actually the first time I've heard of that. I'm not sure which option sounds better/worse.

i asked my RE about going off of the progesterone as early as they had suggested (8 weeks) and my concerns. She laughed a little and told me I can keep taking them for an extra week...so I'm going to take them straight through to 9 weeks and then wean off to every other day starting in week 9-10. If I still feel anxious about stopping too early I may keep taking them every other day through week 12. We'll see.


----------



## beadyeyes

With rectally none falls out at all! I find it really easy and you can pop one in and go straight to work or whatever, no lying down. I think they do it rectally because I had eggs collected vaginally so there were little holes in my vaginal walls so the infection risk is increased.


----------

